# random questions



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

1) In Mexico the price of just about everything includes a 15% sales tax. If we kept track of our spending can we recoup any of that tax on our US return ? (We are thinking of buying a new car).

2) Last year we purchased a house here. Our broker in the US allowed me to exchange dollars for pesos at a small percentage off of 'spot'. I then wired to pesos to Mexico. Is there anyway to recoup the cost of the currency exchange on our US taxes ?

3) We bought my wife a new laptop for business purposes. The last year we did that we also had our taxes done professionally in the States. The accountant 'depreciated' the entire cost of the laptop in that year. Does it still work that way today ?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

1) No. Sales taxes are not recuperable for US income tax purposes.

2) I don't think so. There is nothing about the purchase of a house that impacts your US tax returns. Do keep track of what you paid and the exchange rate used to back up the true basis of your home purchase and it may come in handy when you eventually sell the property.

3) Is your wife still running the business? Depending on the cost of the computer, she may be able to simply expense it in the year of purchase. Check IRS Publication 535: Publication 535 (2014), Business Expenses
Cheers,
Bev


----------

